

GitHub Stats by Programming Language - EzGraphs
http://www.r-chart.com/2010/08/github-stats-on-programming-languages.html

======
javery
GitHub classifies LOTS of projects as JavaScript when they are actually more
correctly categorized as C#, Ruby, or another language. My guess is that this
occurs because smaller web projects that include a number of JavaScript
libraries end up having more JS than their other language. (even though the
librares are just being used and not the focus of the project)

~~~
kneath
Probably because most projects are JavaScript and people don't want to admit
it :)

We have an extensive list of library-type files and paths that we ignore.

~~~
javery
Very cool, I am glad to hear you are filtering. It was still pretty easy to
find a rails app categorized as javascript though:
<http://github.com/flyerhzm/rails-bestpractices.com>

What would trigger that to be JS? CKEditor maybe not on the list of excluded
library files?

------
avar
The "striking" drop-off for Perl can be explained by the gitpan:
<http://github.com/gitpan>

There are also similar statistics skewing users, like the emacsmirror:
<http://github.com/emacsmirror>

It'd be nice if GitHub had a way to exclude such users from their statistics.

~~~
jrockway
I was told that Gitpan is not included in the stats.

------
davidw
I've long kept an eye on github as a potential source for <http://langpop.com>
stats, but it still seems way too tilted towards languages that, by all other
measures, are not that popular.

(And that's no knock on Ruby - lanpgop.com is built with Ruby!)

~~~
hartror
Yeah the Rails crowd are nuts about github, whereas pythonistas for example
also have bitbucket.

------
EzGraphs
At least you make the top 10.

Somehow Common and Emacs Lisp as well as VB make the list without any users or
repositories...

~~~
aerique
Which is strange since I've got at least 3 Common Lisp repositories on GitHub.

But it's late and I'm sleepy so maybe I didn't understand the table.

~~~
technomancy
No, it's gotta be a bug; there are hundreds of elisp repos, and it shows zero.

~~~
jrockway
Indeed. My emacs projects have more watchers (and forks) than any of my other
projects.

------
gtani
There are some differences:

<http://github.com/languages>

~~~
kneath
Can't stress this enough.

The languages we use here is for the _code_ in GitHub. So it's a lot more
robust than simply counting the dominating language of a repository. For
example if there were only two repositories on GitHub, both were classified
"Ruby" but they were 51% ruby / 49% js — we'd report ruby as 51%, while his
method would report 100%.

------
icey
I'm somewhat surprised to see more Perl repos than Python repos represented.
Dead language, indeed.

~~~
simonw
That's because <http://github.com/gitpan> hosts 21,000 mirrored repositories.

------
angusgr
Although I understand it will be harder to get, it'd be interesting to see
these stats "per commit" instead of "per repository."

------
EzGraphs
Does anyone know what a "user" associated with a programming language
represents? Is it an owner of a project, a contributor, a follower, etc?

~~~
cs2010
Clarifying that will help make mores sense out of the stats. The proportion of
users to projects could be an indicator of productivity. Or not.

------
robertg
Representing C# developers who use Github. We're a super-minority.

~~~
rodh257
most just use codeplex I'm guessing?

~~~
Aaronontheweb
You're correct - there are a few popular OSS .NET libraries on GitHub
(RestSharp immediately comes to mind) but the vast majority of .NET projects
live on CodePlex.

